# The Phoenix Zoo's Howl-O'ween



## Mr.PumpkinGrin (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wanted to get this out there. The Phoenix Zoo has gone through with adding additional Halloween entertainment for anyone who enjoys a safe environment on the 30th and 31st of October. Boo at the Zoo still remains but the night time festivities are aimed more now towards Older Kids and adults that love the holiday. So, plan accordingly if you're in Phoenix the 30th and 31st. It's our first year and it's going to be a blast. The more people coming and supporting will make it grow bigger and better next year and the next and the next! Thanks!!
P.S. I also need to know if there are any volunteers for one of the scary trails that I am putting together myself. Seriousness and commitment! Contact me through the mail on here. Thank you!!


----------

